# Entscheidungshilfe KUbikes 24 L, Conway MS 260 ridge oder Woom 5



## Frieder69 (29. April 2020)

Hallo, 
seit Wochen bin ich stiller Mitleser hier im Forum und versuche immer mehr zu lernen und zu verstehen.
Unsere Tochter, fast 9, sehr zierlich, 130 gross mit langen Beinen 61 cm Innen wünscht sich ein neues Rad.
Bei Fachhändlern bisher getestet: das Woom 5 (Sattel steht jetzt schon relativ weit oben),beim Woom 6 kommen die Füsse noch nicht richtig auf die Erde. Daher haben wir das Woom5 nicht gekauft und weiter gesucht. KUBike 24 L und das Conway MS 260 ridge hat sie neulich ausprobieren können. Bei beiden ist der Sattel ganz unten. Sie fährt beide Fahrräder sicher. Ihr gefallen beide...
Der Händler empfiehlt das Conway, da es vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis (bessere Kassette etc, Trigger-Schalthebel, unwesentlich schwerer), besser sei und sie länger was von hätte. Uns gefällt das KUBike besser. Das KuBike 26s DSC ist uns etwas zu teuer, wäre vermutlich eine Alternative? Mit dem Fahrrad werden Waldwege (großenteils befestigt), und Strasse, selten Trails gefahren.
Was meint ihr? Unsere Schmerzgrenze preislich wäre noch das KUBike 24 L DSC. Lohnen sich die 40€ mehr für Scheibenbremsen? Die Gegend in der wir wohnen ist etwas hügelig.


----------



## kc85 (30. April 2020)

Was gefällt denn dem Kind besser?

Ich würde zum Conway tendieren.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2020)

Frieder69 schrieb:


> ..., beim Woom 6 kommen die Füsse noch nicht richtig auf die Erde. ...


Das hört sich so an, als würde es passen. Wenn die Füsse richtig auf den Boden kommen ist entweder das Rad zu klein oder der Sattel viel zu tief. Die richtige Sitzhöhe hat man, wenn im Sitzen bei Auflegen der Ferse auf das Pedal in unterster Position das Bein ganz leicht angewinkelt ist. In der Position kommt man dann nur noch mit einer Fussspitze auf den Boden... wichtig ist noch die Überstandshöhe, damit es nicht schmerzhaft wird, wenn man unfreiwillig falsch absteigen muss...


----------



## giant_r (30. April 2020)

der wiederverkaufswert duerfte beim kubikes etwas besser sein. ob die 40€ fuer die disc lohnen? fuer die verbauten mechanischen bremsen allein sicher nicht, aber wenn es huegelig ist, finde ich persoenkich gute disc brakes wegen der handkraefte ganz sinnvoll.
zumindest bei uns hat es sich so gezeigt.
fuer die 40€ mehr hast du aber immerhin einen disc laufradsatz, der halbwegs leicht ist, das in verbindung mit tauglichen hydraulischen brakes kostet dich erheblich mehr, wenn du es komplett nachruesten muesstest.


----------

